# Problem With New Build



## max0829 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have the new rig all assembled with the exception
of the video card (still waiting for the Gigabite RX560).

Case- http://www.minicase.net/minipc-T3-J1900T1.html 
CPU - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16819113410
Mama/Board - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9SIA6BM56U1172
PSU - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...95&ignorebbr=1
Memory - DDR3

In the test run, I disconnected the the HHD and turned on the power. The CPU cooler fan
cycled fine, however, three other LED fans would very briefly stop (1/10 of a second) and
resume only to repeat the same cycle. This went for other a one minute period.

Not sure if this matters but the fans are 3 pins and the board system fans are 4 pin headers.

Also, the fan of the PSU, is also not spinning. 

In addition, I checked the back of the mama/board and only the spacers provided 
by In Win were installed. 

I hope someone can be of helf, as I am a stump two legged computer builder.


----------

